# __:[[[ T h e S t o r y o f T o f u ]]]:__



## Tofu (May 23, 2010)

*[background] *When I was 6, my parents bought me a rabbit. Like any child, I didn't know how to properly care for it; unfortunately it died soon after. Throughout the years, I've had baby chicks, fish and snails, a number of hamsters, and 3 budgies. 12 years later, I was dying to have my own rabbit again but I was unemployed and irresponsible. I am now 20 years old, working part-time and am a full-time university student working towards a teaching career. I currently also live with 2 red-eared-slider turtles we bought from California 6 years ago.

*[the.beginning] *I didn't want _just any_ bunny. Though it was very tempting to buy one at the pet store.. I waited 2 months till Easter weekend came and past because I knew the shelters would be flooded with rabbits.. and then constantly went to my local shelter while everyday browsing the pet section on craigslist.com, kijiji.com, and the adoption section on websites of shelters in nearby cities. 

*[love.at.first.sight] Saturday, April 10th, 2010 *After work, I went to my local shelter again and there were there were three dutch-mixed rabbits. Tofu, previously known as A.J., is hiding out on the right:






I held him and it was love at first sight! I couldn't put him down. I needed to talk to my family so I didn't adopt him right away. The next day, Sunday, the shelter was closed so I took this time to buy hay, pellets, litter, water bottle, nail clippers etc. But being a broke student I was NOT going to spend $100+ on a rabbit cage. I pushed my luck. I drove to The Salvation Army.. nothing.. drove to Value Village and picked up a large guinea pig cage! Apparently these are rare at Value Village!

*Rabbit adoption fee:* $12.00
*Food, litter: *$60.00
*Litter box, water bottle: *$14.00
*Second Hand rabbit cage: *$17.00
*Time spent with the best rabbit in the world: *_Priceless! _


----------



## Tofu (May 24, 2010)

Tofu constantly surprises me with his intelligence! 

*[litter.training] *I started litter training from Day 1.. he got about 50% by the second day only because I put newspaper shavings in both his litter box and as bedding. After I kept straight newspaper to cover his floor, and newspaper shavings in the litter box, he was able to differentiate between the 2 areas and was about 80% using it. As of now.. a month after getting him, he is about 90% as he insists on leaving some poops around his cage. 

*[cleaning.the.box] *I am STILL not immune to the foul smell of his pee. Cleaning his litter box was always a drag.. until I read someone's post here about lining the litter box with a garbage bag... BEST IDEA EVER! The first week of lining his litter box he was so fascinated about it that he would chew on the plastic! The second week of lining his litter box, he stopped the chewing and continued going to the bathroom as if nothing has changed.. 

*[tricks]* After a few days of settling in, which seemed like all he needed, I started training Tofu. I let him roam 2 rooms of the house and trying to teach him "*No!*" whenever he chewed on the baseboards or furniture. I also introduced "*Up*" and "*Spin*". A month later, he knows to stand up on his hind feet when we say 'up' without the need of treats to urge him to reach up to the ceiling! It's been a month since 'spin' but he still needs some work on that. None the less, I'm SO surprised it only took a month to learn a trick. I was expecting two months at the least! 
A few days ago, I introduced "*Paw*" ..giving me his paw for a treat. This one is a hard one for him because he really hates being picked up! (I've picked him up about 3 times total since I adopted him a month ago, all for nail clippings).

The treats I use were bought from PJ's Pet Store:




I swear there's crack in this recipe because Tofu will do ANYTHING to get a nibble. The package says no more than 6 'hoops' a day.. but that's still EXCESSIVE. I broke the hoops pieces into little bite-size peices.. the max he gets is about 1-1.5 hoop a day and all from training sessions. 

*Here is just a list of tricks I hope to teach Tofu*.. for my own reference.. 
-Up -_started April 2010_ -_success! May 2010_
-Spin -_started Apr 2010_
-No -_started Apr 2010_
-bedtime/ go home
-Come -_started May 2010_
-Paw-_started May 2010_


----------



## Tofu (May 24, 2010)

Some pictures... :biggrin2:

..looking frazzled and grumpy..sitting next to his cage. 
He definitely has some lionhead in him.
The mane makes him look like he has a full beard..LOL.





His favourite spot to lay around.. RIGHT beside my stuffed animals 
Yes those are white things are wires.. by some miracle, he isn't fond of wire-chewing!! :biggrin:



-

He also likes to jump onto my chair and observe the room...





...playing with a water bottle in his spot. I try to have most of the toys I give him either.. things found around the house or handmade from pieces of wood... 





this is a few weeks ago, teaching him "up" when we still had to lure him with a treat. :wink





thats all for now!!


----------



## Myia09 (May 24, 2010)

Tofu is so adorable!
Glad to hear that the training is going so well! What a smart bunny!


----------



## Amy27 (May 24, 2010)

Tofu is so cute and I love his name! 

I also break my rabbits treats into peices. I think it makes them feel like they are getting more and it makes me feel like I am giving them more lol.


----------



## hln917 (May 24, 2010)

Congrats on being a new mom to Tofu! Sounds like you're having lots of fun training him.He is a cutie! I have a special place in my heart for Dutches! You are going to fall in love with his personality. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Tofu (May 24, 2010)

Yay! Thanks for the replies  !! 

Amy: I totally know what you mean LOL. 

_________________________________

*[neutering] *I really need to get Tofu neutered.. and ASAP. I still feel kinda bad, but I know it's for the better. I spent last weekend calling all sorts of vets from my city and 2 neighboring cities... a lot of the clinics won't even take Tofu in as a patient.. let alone neuter him :expressionless.. 
The places that _would_ take him in gave me INSANE rates for a neuter.. prices ranged from $700 to $125.. most clinics were in the $300 ball park!!! ..not even including the new patient examination appointment thing I need to take him to (which is about another $50-$90). :shock:
There was one location North Town Animal Vet. Hospital (which has been around for 22 years) said I could come in for a free pre-operation examination.. and the vet would check Tofu's health and give me a quote for the neuter. When I asked for an estimation on the phone, one secretary said $130.. another said $275.. :? I don't know.. it sounds a little sketchy, but I hope it's just their secretary staff being disorganized. I've booked an appointment for Wednesday morning and hopefully it will all go well! .. this will be Tofu's first trip to the vet (and mine too!).

This is what other people said about them:
http://www.vetratingz.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=2933

..reading that makes me a little nervous, the ratings are all over the place :expressionless..


----------



## Tofu (May 26, 2010)

Just got back from the vet.. I don't know what I expected..

*[vet/neuter update] *With the price discrepancies .. I had a bad feeling right off the bat, but I gave them the benefit of the doubt and figured I'd try it. Thats what I went to do today.. The vet ended up quoting me $250. He looked at Tofu and then listened to his lungs.. I asked him questions but I was surprised I was out of there in no more than 10 mins! 

...when I walked out, the front desk billed me for $68 for what I thought was a free pre-operation examination. $68 dollars for a 10min appointment? even if I *DID* mean to go there for a check-up and not a 'free pre-operation exam' ..are ALL vets this ridiculously overpriced? After much bickering between my mother and the secretary.. We paid the $68 and let them know they just lost a patient. Huge price discrepancies all around from the different secretaries and vets and yhgtrftfygmds.. AND telling me something is included.. but then billing me for it? I feel so STUPID and taken advantage of. I felt like they were rushing just through my appointment to get to the next one. 

This experience made me realize I don't want to take chances with Tofu because I know I'll be devastated if he leaves me. There was a really good recommendation in the vet section of this forum. Greenwood Park Animal Hospital is downtown, but I'm willing to bus + subway downtown. PLUS I heard a vet there specializes in rabbits so maybe I can breath a little easier come neuter time!

*[Tofu and *HIS* experience] *The past few days I've been leaving the carrier (I got it second hand online!) around his play place so he can hang out n get used to it and will be less stressed during transportation. He took it well and claimed it quickly with a few nibble marks... 
But by the time we got back home from the vet he seemed really scared.. and he was scared of ME. O_O I tried to give him treats and pets to comfort him, but he just sprinted away .. He didn't want to go home so I let him run around for two hours before putting him back in his cage to gather himself. I feel so bad about the whole experience..  I hope the next one will be better! 

.. I'm going on a month-long family vacation to Asia in July.. so I really want to get this neuter done, give him time to recover before I send him to his bunny-sitter (my boyfriend).


----------



## hln917 (May 26, 2010)

Don't worry Tofu will forgive you. The first time I took my buns to the vet, boy did they let me know their displeasure! It usually takes a day for mine to forgive me.

Wow, that's a nice long vacation you'll be having. Good to know you have someone who'll bunny sit Tofu. I'm assuming you're giving your boyfriend lots of training already?:biggrin2:


----------



## Tofu (May 26, 2010)

*Helen* - yes! haha I left him alone for a few hours.. just finished dinner and he's forgiven me already!!! :biggrin: I'm with him now :biggrin: Buns are so amazing! 

and YES! :biggrin: Definitely! I've been telling him Tofu-stories and he's so anxious to meet him, so they're actually meeting for the first time tomorrow!


----------



## Tofu (May 27, 2010)

After Tofu finally forgave me for today we hung out for the 2nd half of the day! .. aaaaand I managed to get some pictures of him.
I realized I spend an unhealthy amount of time with him.. whether it's aw-ing at his cuteness, restocking hay in his cage or staring at his poops in the litterbox.. 
(Don't get me wrong, I still have a life outside of Tofu.. it's just I only work Saturdays.. and I'm on summer break from school :biggrin2.

ANYWAYS.. after our hang out at this late hour, I come with *pictures*! 

_We're having insanely hot days here in Toronto, Canada lately.. my parents have finally decided to turn on the A/C !! Tofu, the selfish bun, laid ontop of it for a good 30mins. I like how you can see the air coming up through his fur on his tummy LOO_L





_...then he got up, ran a lap around the room and flopped back down.. LOL_.:biggrin2:








_I was there first n he flopped beside me :rollseyes...us relaxing on the ground together after a long drive and not-so-ideal first visit to the vet! I'm so thankful he forgave me so soon. Not gona lie.. he scared me! _
...OH, _and that clear box over there is his favourite toy. It's completely hilarious watching him play with it.. I took a video of him, I'll post it here ASAP when I upload it on youtube or something_ :biggrin2:.

I hope his personality doesn't change much when he gets neutered.. (minus the chewing-on-my-baseboards .. he's perfect the way he is! 
*good night everyone*


----------



## cheryl (May 27, 2010)

Tofu is an absolutely gorgeous little bunny!


----------



## ariusshadow (May 27, 2010)

Tofu is so cute! I'm now watching your blog.  I can't wait to see more pictures and video of him.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 27, 2010)

Tofu is so cute! He's like a half lionhead/himalayan. How adorable. Reminds me of what broiled tofu looks like LOL

Good call leaving that first vet. If they're so fixated on money and can't get their own operations in check, why on earth would you or anyone else for that matter, let them operate on your pet? It really sounds fishy! Tofu is better off going somewhere else for his very important surgery


----------



## Tofu (May 27, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Tofu is so cute! He's like a half lionhead/himalayan. How adorable. Reminds me of what broiled tofu looks like LOL


LOL. I just googled "himalayan rabbit"... so THAAAAAAAAAAAAATS what he is!!! I knew for sure he had some lionhead in him.. but when I adopted him at the shelter, it only said "Dutch-mixed" on his tag.. and I'm no bunny breed expert, but he looks nothing near a dutch 

..and now I'm confused, if you go here: the shelter I adopted him at, his "mom" is still there (page 3, the bunny named Lucky) .. and the only thing they seem to share is the big wide eyes. But besides that.. :? either she's not his real mama or bunnies have a huge range of genetics. But then again, I have no idea what his dad looks like. Hmm.. 

& LOL. I get so many jokes when I tell people his name. Most common so far is "I want some stir-fried tofu now." hehe


----------



## kirbyultra (May 27, 2010)

*Tofu wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Tofu is so cute! He's like a half lionhead/himalayan. How adorable. Reminds me of what broiled tofu looks like LOL
> ...


Yeah he's definitely got himmy blood in him. Genetics can be such a tease, and it does take two so you don't know what the father looks like. She is a mess of a dutch (but sooo cute!!! I want to kiss her head so bad!) so she probably has a lot of mixes in her as it is. There've been plenty of moms who are black and gave birth to all white buns -- who knows?


----------



## Tofu (May 27, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote:*


> Yeah he's definitely got himmy blood in him. Genetics can be such a tease, and it does take two so you don't know what the father looks like. She is a mess of a dutch (but sooo cute!!! I want to kiss her head so bad!) so she probably has a lot of mixes in her as it is. There've been plenty of moms who are black and gave birth to all white buns -- who knows?


haha yeah! shes gorgeous .. i was tempted to take 'em both but it would be waaaaay too much for me!


----------



## hln917 (May 29, 2010)

*Tofu wrote: *


> I realized I spend an unhealthy amount of time with him.. whether it's aw-ing at his cuteness, restocking hay in his cage or staring at his poops in the litterbox..
> (Don't get me wrong, I still have a life outside of Tofu.. it's just I only work Saturdays.. and I'm on summer break from school :biggrin2.




Give it a couple of months and your life will be Tofu!:biggrin2:


----------



## Tofu (Jun 29, 2010)

*TOFU HAS FINALLY LEARNED "SPIN" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

AHHHHH. this is so amazing. 2 months of training. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
:rabbithop


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 29, 2010)

Yay!!! That's so cute, you taught Tofu a trick! I was too lazy to do that...  What will you teach next?


----------



## Tofu (Jun 29, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Yay!!! That's so cute, you taught Tofu a trick! I was too lazy to do that...  What will you teach next?


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: "up" took 2 weeks, "spin" took 2 months hehehe. so much time, but it's cute when they actually learn. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I think I might do "paw" next but it seems more like a dog trick  not suree.. going to check out some bun tricks on youtube now to see what I should try next! 
But I'll be going away for all of July so it might just have to wait. :expressionless


----------



## Tofu (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay, so the excitement of Tofu learning spin has died down a bit.. and I'm ready to attempt a post .
------------------

It's been a busy few weeks, but that just means, a bigger post! lol..

*{Neuter} *On Monday June 14th, I took Tofu in for (another) check up at the new vet clinic, and if he was healthy, he would go on for a neuter later that day. I had to take the bus there and back; it was a grueling 4 hour trip, in total.. but VERY worth it.

The vet, Dr. Munn was _amazing._ Such a genuine, kind hearted man. I asked a billion questions and he answered every one with explanations. The reception staff was also very friendly and greeted Tofu with respect and not just "oh-its-just-an-animal" -attitude we got at the other vet clinic. As soon as Tofu came out of his carrier he was breaking hearts left, right, and center and everyone was aw-ing at his cuteness... I didn't expect such a huge reaction from everyone, but it made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside, and Tofu was _so unbelievably_ comfortable there despite the previous 2 hour bus ride. His trembling stopped and he was even willing to do "up" for me in the waiting room. 

I asked to see where Tofu would be kept while he's waiting for the operation. It was actually _really hard_ for me to leave him in their kennel and to walk out the door without him. I know this sounds so cliche, but it was like I was missing something. (GEEZ, I'm WAYYY too attached to this bunny for my own good. )

I brought my boyfriend along for my own emotional support. But I'm also glad he was able to come along so that he could bond more with Tofu and to see the "going-to-the-vet" experience. He's never had a pet before, but he'll be taking care of Tofu while I'm away for a month for a family vacation.


----------



## Tofu (Jun 29, 2010)

*{going away for 1 whole month}* My parents decided to take a huge family trip to Asia for the entire month of July. Usually I work as a camp councilor, but since I'm gone for half the summer, it was pointless to apply for a job. That left me staying at home with Tofu and doing my hobbies. 

As I mentioned up there ^ my boyfriend will be taking care of Tofu while I'm gone. He has an apartment shared with 2 other mutual friends so I feel good about leaving him there. I'll be giving him links to this website  in case he has any questions as well as typing out a Tofu Manuel. 

I think this will be an interesting experience for Tofu. At home it's mostly me, my sister and occasionally my mom who interacts the most with him. Sometimes my brother will pet him. But when I'm away, Tofu will be with 3 guys all the time. My friends are super excited: "_he's going to be a REAL man now_" says one of them. 
__________________

anyways, I'm signing out now, I'll leave a picture before I go 


_Me sitting at my desk on the computer, and Tofu decides to lay there. It was a memorable moment (that doesn't happen as much as I would like) but I'm glad my camera was within reach. 

_....he kinda reminds me of a cat.. but with long ears and a short tail. LOL.


----------



## Tofu (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello Everyone!  Hope you all are well! 

I still can't get over how happy and proud I am that Tofu learned "spin". 
He's so amazing. I wish I could tell him in words that he would understand. 

Anyways, I wanted to show the world my baby's skills so I made a video and uploaded it on youtube. You can see it here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVyP7mR0hU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVyP7mR0hU0[/ame]
Here is a photo I caught of Tofu trying to take an afternoon nap the other day. :biggrin:
I love it when they bunny flop. ... and I love his mohawk. LOL.

_"will you quit with the camera already?! ..I'm Trying to sleep!!" *Glare* :grumpy:_


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL he looks pissed off.


----------



## Tofu (Jun 30, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> LOL he looks p*ssed off.


LOL!!! I know, I can't stop laughing at the picture. It's so cute and so funny. d'awww I feel mean now.. LOL, laughing at his anger...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 30, 2010)

It's ok... we can't help it. We're just lowly bunny slaves. We get our kicks where we can


----------



## Tofu (Jul 1, 2010)

:biggrin2: slaves, but willing slaves:biggrin2:


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 1, 2010)

That last picture is so cute. He looks half a sleep and is looking at you like why did you wake me!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

Tofu is such a smart rabbit! That video was so cool, I must have watched it a couple of times than made hubby watch it. Congrats on being a good bunny trainer. Wanna come and teach my buns the same tricks? I love the spinning one. Okay perhaps I should take a couple of weeks off from work and by Sept, I can at least get Baci trained. Forget about the other 3.


----------



## Tofu (Jul 2, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Tofu is such a smart rabbit! That video was so cool, I must have watched it a couple of times than made hubby watch it. Congrats on being a good bunny trainer. Wanna come and teach my buns the same tricks? I love the spinning one. Okay perhaps I should take a couple of weeks off from work and by Sept, I can at least get Baci trained. Forget about the other 3.


D'aw thanks Helen! Hahaha, don't take time off work  I spend max. 15mins a day going through the tricks with him over and over again. If you do it everyday.. they get it eventually 

For the spin, and with any other trick, you just sort of lead the bun in a circle with a treat while repeating the same word in the same volume/tone. Eventually they'll do it on their own without the treat but you really have to keep at it! I still cant believe I found enough patience in me to do it. LOL. 

:rabbithopYayyyy goo Baci! .... and "the other 3" :grumpy:grumpy:grumpy.. make sure they didnt hear that!! bwahhaha.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 2, 2010)

I make Penny spin whenever I feed her. She will follow that bowl of pellets anywhere though. I don't think I can train her, but it's funny to watch her spin around looking for the pellets.


----------



## ariusshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

Lol (Kirby's)Helen. I used to make my friend's cat do tricks for his dinner. I get the feeling he understood the words, just refused without the luring. He knew "Sit", "Stand", "Up", "Speak", and "Spin". His father was appalled that I taught the cat parlor tricks. But I thought it was cute. :biggrin2:

I thought of training my buns after seeing that. I wanted to train Nymh the most. But he's not fixed. So I know that's a lost cause. 
Jasper might learn. She aims to please like a dog or cat... :expressionless
Luna... Won't even let me fill her food dish in the morning without attacking me. xD If she learned 'up', it'd just be because that's how to get the food. I don't think any other objective would be on her mind.


----------



## Tofu (Jul 5, 2010)

*Helen (kirbyultra) *
:biggrin2: awwww. I think it's funny to watch bunnies spin. It seems so out of their nature (compared to hopping and such) and I think thats what makes it so cute ^___^

*Ari *
I think Tofu does it for the same reason too! He knows he won't get the treat otherwise. Sometimes he even refuses to do the tricks if he has had enough treats that day. It's like food is the only thing on their minds :expressionless

It's interesting to me how you say Jasper might learn because he pleases like a dog/cat.. would he do tricks just to entertain and get the attention?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 5, 2010)

To be quite honest I make Penny "Penne Pasta The Destroyer" spin for her pellets because when I try to put her bowl of pellets down on the ground, she dives into it. She's gotten my finger more than once and she's altogether too excited when she smells food nearby. Other than feeding time, she is a rock. Squats where you put 'er. So the bit of spinning is for my safety as well has to make her work a little for her food.


----------



## Tofu (Jul 5, 2010)

*Tofu's Vacation*

I left for vacation Sunday Morning. I'm now sitting in Hong Kong International Airport, waiting for a flight to take us to Vietnam. I dropped off Tofu at my boyfriend's apartment Thursday night so that they could get some time together and I would be available if BF had questions. At first BF was frustrated with Tofu's attitude and temper. I got worried but after a few talks and helping him understand Tofu is nervous and still settling in.. though by Saturday night they were starting to bond which was a huge relief. I'm so glad I dropped him off early! 

I've been teary eyed on and off ever since I dropped him off. My parents and siblings told me to think of it as "_Tofu is going on a vacation too! _" and that has been helping me cope. BF has also already sent detailed emails about what Tofu did that day, and pictures. Here are some of the pictures he took of Tofu:

_Tofu sitting on BF's chair. Observing the room I'm guessing, he loves to jump on beds and chairs. _





_Tofu and BF cuddling in bed. Apparently he just jumped in and joined him on the 2nd night. BLASPHEMY! Tofu only does this with me once in a blue moon_ :expressionless





_So remember those pictures from before where Tofu was sitting on the AC vent? 
This is him sitting on BF's bed, infront of the fan :biggrin2: Tofu definitely knows how to enjoy the luxuries of life. __:biggrin:
_*





*That is all for now~ I'm not sure how often I'll be able to access this forum/the internet in general but if I can, I'll definitely keep posting pics of Tofu's Vacation


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 6, 2010)

OMG you're going to Vietnam? Wow, hope it's fun there! I have a friend who recently went there like last month. She said it was hot hot hot hot hot! 

Tofu will be fine I'm sure. Don't be so sad


----------



## Mintie (Jul 6, 2010)

Tofu is TOO cute!!!! Love his coloring! And hearing about him hogging coolness is so awesome!

I'm in Vietnam at the moment! And I don't know if you're used to this heat or not... But it's waaaay too hot for someone like me! I die when it gets up to 15c!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like your family's theory of Tofu going on a vacation also! Looks like Tofu and your boyfriend are doing some male bonding!


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Sep 10, 2010)

How is Tofu doing?


----------



## Tofu (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww.. thank you everyone for keeping up with me on this blog. It really means a lot! 
Life has been busy with summer coming to an end, and school starting up again.

Tofu and I survived our vacations. 

When I got him back, he gained a bit of weight, and his litter box habits went down like crazy.. little brown balls EVERYWHERE!!! ..sounds like he had a good vacation .

Luckily my friends went through his tricks on routine so Tofu still knows 'spin' and 'up'.
I posted a while ago on forums about how to get Tofu back in his cage without chasing him around the house, and as suggested by a member, I'm trying to teach him to "go home".
He understands it half the time, and it is SO adorable. I want to do another youtube video of him once he knows it a bit more. :biggrin: 


Here are some pictures of the little guy I took about a week ago:

_"Yeah.. just hanging out with Hello Kitty, my new best friend. No biggie"_






_*Mental note to self: NEVER disrupt Tofu when he's trying to take his afternoon nap.*
...._yet another picture of him glaring at me. LOL. :grumpy::grumpy:





...He's 7 months old now and surprisingly he's changed a lot!! He started molting a month ago and now all his longer fur'd areas are (almost) gone! Also, his colouring on his thighs changed, it's a lot darker. :confused2: ...interesting.


OH. and I've finally got the guts to cut all his nails in one sitting. Before it took about 3 sessions over a 2 week span to get them all cut because of me being fidgety and Tofu being scared . The secret is.. perseverance and lots and lots and lots of treats.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 27, 2010)

He does look a lot darker! Like a real himmy bun now   My Toby used to look like such a fair haired dwarf until he shed his first coat around 8 months old. He has really dark brown markings now. What a handsome Tofu you have now though.


----------



## Tofu (Oct 11, 2010)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/TtbrLIwKWWA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


...this is just ADORABLE!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 12, 2010)

This has been going through the internet like wild fire! So cute. Cups of buns


----------

